# TDM's Little Monkee



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is the little Monkee, himself, at ferret bootcamp haha, once he has calmbed down he will be going back to TDM to join pal Hunter and Boomer and Gracie.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww theres my boy, he looks so happy and chilled out already, you've worked wonders so far Keith, thankyou so much for doing this for us and him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww theres my boy, he looks so happy and chilled out already, you've worked wonders so far Keith, thankyou so much for doing this for us and him


its lovely to get to know Monkee and help him, i look forward to the day he can go home to his proper family


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww that cheeky lil boy. I can see the twinkle in his eye in the first pic saying 'I'm a nice boy really I just like keeping those hoomans on their toes' :lol:

Thank you so much for the pics, its cheered up a tired peed off Becky x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He has lovely eyes when he opens them and stays relaxed, in the 2nd pic he was enjoying me talking to him. he loves laying on his back in clean shavings


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww he's lovely, I would love one


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Awww he's lovely, I would love one


They make amazing pets kinjilabs, they are something like a cross between kittens and puppies only they are totally fearless, you cant stay mad at them for long and they just think everything is to be explored.... wait Im not selling them very well as pets am I :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have ferret envy :crying: TDM has four & I have none:cryin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dook Dook this bootcamp is a good place to be the humans are so nice they have learnt me to be good when they check my teeth, the human said i will get some pictures to show bro Hunter,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww Ive told Hunter and he (and everyone else here) is so proud of you, you are a star, cant wait till you come home again


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Dook Dook this bootcamp is a good place to be the humans are so nice they have learnt me to be good when they check my teeth, the human said i will get some pictures to show bro Hunter,


Seeing his little face makes me realise how much I miss them both. Is he in good condition Keith? I would hate to think I hadn't been caring for them properly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Seeing his little face makes me realise how much I miss them both. Is he in good condition Keith? I would hate to think I hadn't been caring for them properly.


yeah he is Becky, you did well with them, im so sorry you're missing them, Monkee is turning into a lovely ferret, he is even starting to enjoy cuddles. He was good when he got his nails clipped too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Today was a fantastic day, I got to play in the run, and I behaved all day, I loves that oil stuff dad gives me. I even want cuddles *just so i get some, but shhhhh* Heres some pics.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes positively glowing in those pics, he looks so happy and calm now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so pleased he's settled. I love the pic with him stood behind the green tunnel, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm so pleased he's settled. I love the pic with him stood behind the green tunnel, he's such a handsome boy.


that was my fave too, he loves the tubes he was dancing and dooking racing back through them, he'll have more playtime soon.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a new picture of Monkee I love this pic, it shows his personality so well.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwww how adorable is that boy


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

:lol: oh gawd thats made me laugh. Sometimes I would peep in on them when they were sleeping and his little tongue would be hanging out lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I got these quick pics today and i think Monkee tried to tell me I was boring.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I got these quick pics today and i think Monkee tried to tell me I was boring.


Lol, he always used to yawn if I had to tell him off for something , used to make me laugh. He's a cheeky ferret, Gill will have to be one step ahead lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Lol, he always used to yawn if I had to tell him off for something , used to make me laugh. He's a cheeky ferret, Gill will have to be one step ahead lol


he had just woken up the lazy sleepy head, he is so sweet, he loves me to roll him on his back now and then he dances, Ive kissed him too, he is going home soon, such a sad but happy day


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got my boy back today, thanks to the ferret whisperer , Monkee is in the run cuddled up with his brothers and sister as I type  The meeting between him and Hunter was lovely to see, they definitely remembered each other


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Got my boy back today, thanks to the ferret whisperer , Monkee is in the run cuddled up with his brothers and sister as I type  The meeting between him and Hunter was lovely to see, they definitely remembered each other


It was so lovely to meet you all again, I will miss the little fella but it was lovely having him, I hope he behaves


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> It was so lovely to meet you all again, I will miss the little fella but it was lovely having him, I hope he behaves


He has so far, and you were right, him and Gracie have paired off, she went to sleep with him because he couldn't make it up onto the shelf yet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> He has so far, and you were right, him and Gracie have paired off, she went to sleep with him because he couldn't make it up onto the shelf yet


awww I got a gracie kiss today too  he adored Mazie here


----------

